# rolling mill



## بنوته الحب (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 


انا من اشد المعجبين بها المنتدى الاكثر من رائع والمفيد 

انا حاليا ادرس هندسه حديد وصلب 

وعندي تقرير عن 


rolling mill <<<< slab %sheet

وتعبت وانا ادور اي معلومه مفيده وما حصلت شي 


ياليت تساعدوني يا مهدسين :80:

التقرير لازم اخلصه اليوم 
:55:

ياليت با English


----------



## بنوته الحب (30 أبريل 2011)

21 مشاهد ولا واحد قدر يساعدني


----------



## frindly heart (1 مايو 2011)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أمين بكري (7 مايو 2011)

سأحاول ان ابحث لك في موضوع بحثك


----------



## obied allah (7 يونيو 2011)

انتى عايزة ايه من الدرفلة بالضبط
لان كلمةrolling mill تعنى مما يتركب جهاز او ماكينة الدرفلة وهى 
Rolling mills consists of rolls , motors to drive the rolls, gear box to control roll speed,bearing,presses to cause compression on rolls and control roll gap and finally housing to contain these components


----------



## obied allah (7 يونيو 2011)

لكن لو عايزة عمليات الدرفلة وانواعها وماكيناتها قولى


----------



## أمين بكري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا حاليا مشروع تخرجي عن درفلة الحديد وقد بدأت بالمشروع من فترة قصيرة اذا مازلت بحاجه الى مساعدة بالموضوع سأكون سعيدا بذلك مع توضيح السؤال .


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (20 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t282757.html


----------

